# Wow!



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

You'd never know the economy sucks by the posts on this board..people buying 3 or 4 Borsa Bellas, or their 5th or 6th cover...LOL! It's amazing. Maybe this board can single handedly solve the whole crisis just by buying tons of Kindle accessories!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL Buying and being able to comfortably AFFORD something are two different matters...............


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We're working on it, one Oberon cover at a time.

Have I mentioned our 12-step program?

Step one:  Buy a Kindle
Step two:  Join Kindleboards
Step three:  Buy a skin.
Step four:  Buy a second skin
Step five:  Buy an Oberon cover (or M edge or....)
Step six:  Buy a light (MightyBrite, Lightwedge...)
Step seven:  Buy the perfect bag, tote, briefcase, knapsack
Step eight:  Buy a second Oberon cover
Step nine:  Buy a case to put the cover in
Step ten:  Buy a second Kindle
Step eleven:  Buy another perfect bag, tote, briefcase, knapsack
Step twelve:  Give up counting your Kindle accessories

Betsy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Hmmmm, Betsy, I joined Kindleboards BEFORE I got my Kindle.....


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Hmmmm, Betsy, I joined Kindleboards BEFORE I got my Kindle.....


Me too!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Hmmmm, Betsy, I joined Kindleboards BEFORE I got my Kindle.....


Me too! And I'll be working on step 3 tonight...


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> LOL Buying and being able to comfortably AFFORD something are two different matters...............


LOL very true! I'm amazed and envious of those who can afford to buy 3 BorsaBellas at a time or 4 different Oberons plus an M-Edge or two. I'm afraid my budget allowed for one of each only, but I'm very happy with them!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

It's like my husband says, "Oh, just what you need, another pair of black shoes. . .".


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Hmmmm, Betsy, I joined Kindleboards BEFORE I got my Kindle.....


Shame on you, KindleKay! Now you're going to have to go back to step 1 and do them all over again! LOL


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

It's not the worst thing in the world


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes, it is very nice to be able to afford to buy these things. Trust me, if I couldn't comfortably afford to purchase these things I wouldn't.  I also sell a few things here and there on ebay to offset the charges....


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll probably get bashed for saying this... but it does worry me when people say things like they have to wait til their paycheck arrives in order to buy their 2nd Oberon cover. I tend to think that if your bank account is so low you can't buy something til your paycheck arrives.. then maybe you shouldn't be buying a _second _Oberon.

Hope I didn't hurt anyone's feelings by saying this - I'm just trying to understand different people's financial philosophies.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Hmmmm, Betsy, I joined Kindleboards BEFORE I got my Kindle.....





DD said:


> Shame on you, KindleKay! Now you're going to have to go back to step 1 and do them all over again! LOL


LOL!

You can vary the order and still complete the program. Some people have been known to do steps 2-6 before step 1.



Betsy


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

financial reality has me hoarding change for that CoinStar trip


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

vermontcathy said:


> I'll probably get bashed for saying this... but it does worry me when people say things like they have to wait til their paycheck arrives in order to buy their 2nd Oberon cover. I tend to think that if your bank account is so low you can't buy something til your paycheck arrives.. then maybe you shouldn't be buying a _second _Oberon.
> 
> Hope I didn't hurt anyone's feelings by saying this - I'm just trying to understand different people's financial philosophies.


A good friend gave me a version of this lecture years ago, though it didn't hit home really until I got rid of my now ex-husband & was managing finances on my own. I'm still more than capable of overspending, but I keep a much better eye on it. And if you're waiting for your next paycheck, at least you're not going into debt to have something RIGHT NOW! 

All of that's part of why, as much as I'd like another Oberon, I'm not ready to make that move. I tend to look at any luxury purchase as "how many hours will have have to work to pay for it" versus "how many hours of enjoyment will I get from it?". If those don't at least balance out, that purchase doesn't get made. I could justify the first Oberon as at least a partial necessity (acknowledging there are cheaper options which work as well). A second one is purely for fun, and I'm not ready to make that move even though I **can** afford it just fine without impacting anything else in my world. Same thing on more BB bags--each that I bought serves a specific purpose. I want them in other fabrics, but at this point, that's a want, not a need.

To be fair as well, everyone's financial situation is different--family, housing, debt, hobbies, etc. When you have no kids, no debt, and no other hobbies you're spending on right now, it's pretty easy to spend more without guilt on Kindleizing.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> We're working on it, one Oberon cover at a time.
> 
> Have I mentioned our 12-step program?
> 
> ...


Betsy, I'm devastated. I can't complete the program because of step 10. My husband isn't quite committed to a Kindle for him! LOL


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

vermontcathy said:


> Hope I didn't hurt anyone's feelings by saying this - I'm just trying to understand different people's financial philosophies.


I don't think you've hurt anyone's feelings. It's just plain common sense but common sense does not always prevail in our lives


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Right or wrong, I start with the assumption that we're all adults and are making valid choices for our own circumstances.  And that my egging people on to buy more accessories will NOT cause anyone to declare bankruptcy or get a divorce.  Not even me.  

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Right or wrong, I start with the assumption that we're all adults and are making valid choices for our own circumstances. And that my egging people on to buy more accessories will NOT cause anyone to declare bankruptcy or get a divorce. Not even me.
> 
> Betsy


Don't those purple ROH covers look great, Betsy?


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

I consider all of the 'enabling' to be in good fun.  No serpents with apples here; just enthusiasts sharing a trivial passion.

(Oh, I posted my 100th!)


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I can believe it.  Ever since this "recession" started, I have been spending way more money


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

If it weren't for the great "enablers" here I would probably not have had a cover at all, which risks damage, or I would have simply got what was offered by Amazon.  It never would have occurred to me to research for other companies.  I feel like I had very good advice and first hand reviews to help me make an informed decision.  
I am also single with an income that allows me to splurge on myself.   That being said, I am very careful in how I spend my money.  I am not an impulse buyer and have often missed out on good deals because I refuse to make an immediate decision.  I'm just happy I have found folks that share a love of everything Kindle.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> Don't those purple ROH covers look great, Betsy?


I can't hear you!!!!










Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can't hear you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And they go with so many different skins, too.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Betsy, I'm devastated. I can't complete the program because of step 10. My husband isn't quite committed to a Kindle for him! LOL


Who said the second Kindle would be for your spouse?
Clearly one needs a second Kindle (with update turned on) that has a different skin and cover to be used when one is in a different mood.......right?
Just Sayin........


----------



## Lisa G. (Apr 15, 2009)

While the economy is indeed in the dumps, I have noticed throughout my life that people will spend money on what they enjoy.  It's like the old saying, "You have money for what you WANT to have money for."  

Sensibility and moderation are good things.  I try not to go overboard, and I seem to be successful in that regard.  

I justify my spendings on Kindle and books by telling myself that I don't gamble, I don't go to the bars, I don't go on fancy vacations, and by golly, I deserve it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Who said the second Kindle would be for your spouse?
> Clearly one needs a second Kindle (with update turned on) that has a different skin and cover to be used when one is in a different mood.......right?
> Just Sayin........


You'll be good at this game.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

vermontcathy said:


> I'll probably get bashed for saying this... but it does worry me when people say things like they have to wait til their paycheck arrives in order to buy their 2nd Oberon cover. I tend to think that if your bank account is so low you can't buy something til your paycheck arrives.. then maybe you shouldn't be buying a _second _Oberon.
> 
> Hope I didn't hurt anyone's feelings by saying this - I'm just trying to understand different people's financial philosophies.


Very good point. I have worried about that also. I hope everyone here realizes our 'enabling' is all in good fun. I would never want anyone to feel they 'had' to buy something that would destroy their finances.


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

Zeronewbury said:


> I consider all of the 'enabling' to be in good fun. No serpents with apples here; just enthusiasts sharing a trivial passion.
> 
> (Oh, I posted my 100th!)


Congrats on your 100th post!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My son will be 26 in a couple of months; he called home a couple of years ago and when my husband answered the phone he just said, "Dad, you ruined me."  What?  Turns out he desperately wanted a new computer game that was coming out. . .latest and greatest on line something or other.  But he couldn't bring himself to buy it because, as he explained, he kept hearing his father's voice say "Do you need it NOW?  Can you get it at a better price if you wait a bit? How many hours do you have to work to pay for it?" and other annoying things.  Hence the phone call.

We were so proud. . .  . 

Ann


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

I keep things under control by only using my debit card to buy things. We have a lot of CC debt thanks to medical bills and we are working hard to get them paid off, and once we do they won't be charged back up. Using my debit card is so much better. I really do believe in the if you can't pay cash you can't afford it philosphy these days, and I am hoping that Congress is able to pass that Credit Card reform legislation they are working on. CC companies need it as many of their practices are abusive. 

*off my soapbox*


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh and as for buying books, this is how I feel:

“If I have a little money I buy books; and if any is left, I buy food and clothes.” ~Erasmus


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Somewhere we discussed a KindleBoards motto:  "If I have a little money I buy Kindle books, and if any is left I buy covers and skins."

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Barry Gordy, the founder of Motown, used to get his staff's opinion on a proposed recording by asking them "If you were down to your last $1, would you buy lunch or this record?"  If most said "lunch," the record was a no-go, if most said the record, it was released!

Betsy


----------



## kendall83 (Apr 10, 2009)

We all need to pitch in and stimulate the economy.  And if it means buying another Oberon or skin then I guess I'll just have to do my part


----------



## kyliedork (Mar 20, 2009)

i'm keeping my budget in control by NOT buying accessories on sundays


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

kyliedork said:


> i'm keeping my budget in control by NOT buying accessories on sundays


Too Funny!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kyliedork said:


> i'm keeping my budget in control by NOT buying accessories on sundays


I gave up accessories during Lent but I cheated.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

You've also got to realize that despite what you see on the news, a lot of people are doing just fine financially.  

We spend lots of money on books in our house, but we also save money in other areas.  (We happily live below our means.)  It allows us to buy what other people would consider extravagances, but what we consider valid purchases.

We don't buy the newest fashions, or eat out a lot, so there's plenty of money for books!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Somewhere we discussed a KindleBoards motto: "If I have a little money I buy Kindle books, and if any is left I buy covers and skins."
> 
> Ann


 This seems about right.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have to hold back a little money for sparklers, confetti and margaritas - gotta have parties.
Just Sayin......


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Barry Gordy, the founder of Motown, used to get his staff's opinion on a proposed recording by asking them "If you were down to your last $1, would you buy lunch or this record?" If most said "lunch," the record was a no-go, if most said the record, it was released!


I wish I could eat lunch for $1!


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

akjak said:


> I wish I could eat lunch for $1!


I think when the founder of MoTown made this remark, you could buy lunch for $1....or a record album!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

According to my budget, I shouldn't have bought my Kindle 1 or sold it and bought the Kindle 2.  But I'm glad I did.  I love my Kindle, I'm reading so much more now.  

And I'm reading a lot of the classics...  they're free!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

RangerXenos said:


> You've also got to realize that despite what you see on the news, a lot of people are doing just fine financially.


I totally agree with this statement. We also live well below our means. We took our first "real" vacation in 5 yrs. and went to Disney w/our girls. The place was packed and nowhere did I see any signs of people pinching their pennies. Same thing on the cruise ship portion.......drinks were flowing and people were having a good time.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I heard a statement last night that seemed reasonable.  The announcer said that unemployment is about 8%.  That leaves 92% in the work force.  While I know that 8% is not good, there still are a great number of us working daily. 
I personally see less people eating out for lunch, but the restaurants still feel pretty full for dinner.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

However many major firms (government contractors included) have started to cut benefits and are giving NO raises this year.
I work for General Dynamics (over 80,000 employees) and last year they cut 2 days of holiday leave (which is a pay cut) and reduced the 401k contribution rate.  This year there will be NO raises for anyone.  Now we are all very happy to have jobs.  And other companies are also doing similar things, I hear.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree.  One of my friends had all of his overtime cut.  He's worked it for years.  That was about a $20,000 cut.  
Before I got my permanent position in January of this year my free lance business had dropped $24,000 in the last three years.  $12,000 in the last year.  I went for three months last spring working 4 or 5 days during that three months when I normally worked 8 to 10 days a month.  When you add on top of the cut salaries, holidays you're speaking of, etc., the cost of just about everything has risen, the money we do bring home isn't stretching as far.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Exactly.
And if you own a house and were trying to sell it you probably would be loosing hundreds of thousands of dollars.
Most of us are "OK" because we are able to stay stable.
But it is expected that gasoline will go back to the $4/gallon price and stay there.
And all those other cost expenses.
I sure am still loving the opportunity to buy the Medge Go cover that I got, but I did check the budget before I did it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have been house hunting, so I can move closer to my new job, for four or five months.  I'm not sure whether it's the area I'm looking in or what, but I am not finding any sellers reducing their prices.  I guess they're just setting on them and waiting till the market shifts again.  
I guess that's not completely true.  I did find a couple of new construction condos where the price was lowered significantly.  Unfortunately their HOA fees were not reasonable considering no pool, no fitness room, no nothing really except grass cutting and maybe garbage pickup as far as I could determine.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> However many major firms (government contractors included) have started to cut benefits and are giving NO raises this year.
> I work for General Dynamics (over 80,000 employees) and last year they cut 2 days of holiday leave (which is a pay cut) and reduced the 401k contribution rate. This year there will be NO raises for anyone. Now we are all very happy to have jobs. And other companies are also doing similar things, I hear.


We did not receive a raise this year, and because things aren't great I did not receive my usual bonus last year either. I work in accounting at a small manufacturing company, I am grateful that they are not spending money that we do not have.

But I'm thankful to have a good job, and to work for a company that treats its employees well.

We are doing fine because we live below our means. I ALWAYS use coupons when I shop. We take our lunch to work rather than eat out, always have. Our mortgage is paid off because we bought a small house, not a bigger one like they told us we could afford 15 years ago when we were looking. We are freaks in today's world, we don't buy things we can't afford, and we save up to pay for things like vacations, we don't borrow money for them.

My only concern is that our retirement funds have taken a huge hit because of the economic mess.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

RangerXenos said:


> We did not receive a raise this year, and because things aren't great I did not receive my usual bonus last year either. I work in accounting at a small manufacturing company, I am grateful that they are not spending money that we do not have.
> 
> But I'm thankful to have a good job, and to work for a company that treats its employees well.
> 
> ...


I don't think you are a "freak" at all, but people like you and I who do live below our means and never buy things we can't afford are rare in our current state. We only pay cash for things, whether it's groceries, vacations or cars (or use the CC, but pay it off each month in full). We are lucky in that our retirement funds have not been hit too badly (we are fairly conservative investors) and that my dh has many yrs. before he retires so we can build up a nice fund. OTOH, future college costs are what worry me.......


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

College is a killer, that's for sure. My son is a junior so we've been paying for three years now. When he graduates, his sister will be right on his heels so I am still looking at another five years of college tuition. 

We took a big splurge vacation in 2005 (the year I turned 50). Went to Sweden, bought a car, and drove around Norway for two weeks. Given what has happened to the economy since then -- and paying for college -- I am glad we took the vacation when we did, otherwise it probably wouldn't be happening in my lifetime. I do manage to get to Europe annually for a trip. I can tie it to work so it is not a vacation but it is enough of a change of scenery that it recharges my batteries.

Like others have said, I am pretty frugal and always have been. I brownbag my lunch and have for years. Going out to dinner is a treat. I don't spend money on jewelry, perfume, make-up, or expensive toys and wear the clothes I buy (on sale) until they are falling apart. 

I have always liked to read and have never skimped on buying myself books. Going to the movies (and now, buying DVDs) is my other big treat. So, this is part of the reason I am so crazy about my Kindle. I have my favorite form of (relatively inexpensive) entertainment available to me at my fingertips.

Of course, I have a somewhat serious computer addiction and need to pay for laptops and internet access. LOL. Paying $9.95/night for Internet while traveling (two weeks ago, in Chicago) irks me, but I paid it. I wasn't going to live without it, even for a few days. 

L


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

When my sister left for college in the early 70's and I remember a year's tuition, room/board, etc. was about 5K at a private school.  Fast forward to my own college years and I was paying 32K a yr. when I started grad school in 1987.  Most private schools now are in the 40-45K range now.  My kids are still little (Kindergarten and 2nd) so I honestly cannot fathom what the costs will be when it comes time for them to go.  We started investing in NYS's 529 program, but I've read that several states have seen theirs go belly up so I'm hesitant to add any more $ to them.  Our income precludes us from any kind of financial aid so our only hope is that they get some academic scholarships to help defray the costs.  

We completed a huge whole house renovation last yr and like you, we are glad we did it  before the economy tanked b/c it's doubtful we would undertake a project of that magnitude now.  Even though my husband's business has not been hit by the economy, times are too uncertain and we would be too nervous investing that kind of money today.  We did it b/c we plan to stay here for the long haul, and it has made our house so much more enjoyable, being the homebodies that we (mostly) are!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

When I was looking at colleges, way back when (1972), my parents told me I could go anywhere I wanted, as long as it was less than $3,500/yr. My guidance counselor was pushing for the Univ. of Rochester, which cost $3,800/yr and my parents said absolutely no. I found a very good college and got a very good education at $3000/yr. Even so, I had loans they had taken out (for me) to pay after graduation. Looking at these numbers now, I just shake my head in wonder. A ten time increase in 40 years? Unbelievable.

I got three additional degrees after my BS. For two of them, I received some financial assistance; the last one I had a fellowship which paid the whole thing (I probably wouldn't have done it otherwise). There is money out there. My son is going to a private college and yes, we are paying hefty bill, but he also got a merit scholarship which made a big difference. 

I truly believe that investing in education is one of the very best ways to spend your money.

L


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I was very lucky not to have any loans to pay back for my undergraduate and first masters degree.  I don't know how my parents did it, but they put 4 of us through college, and 3 through graduate school.  We all got some scholarships and some financial aid, but nothing that paid in full.  I paid for my second masters degree on my own, but it was at a state school that I was a resident of, so tuition was not exhorbitant like my first graduate degree.  I fully agree with you that investing in education is very wise.  When the time comes, we will do whatever we have to do for our kids to get a good education.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

To those who posted bragging about how great their finances are, please take a moment to count your blessings. Believe me, your good circumstances could change in a heartbeat. We aren't proud of our CC debt, but we had thousands in medical bills our insurance wouldn't cover. My husband was at his company for *12* years. He worked hard, got promotions, glowing yearly reviews, and had gotten a nice raise in February. Then in March, they laid him off as if he were garbage. It happens more than you think and not just to people you think are living beyond their means. 

*climbs off soapbox*


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

So sorry NYC....I have been there myself  

I don't think that anyone is *bragging* but they should count their blessings. 

Sending prayers your way for a speedy fix to you and your hubby's financial and job situation....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Right or wrong, I start with the assumption that we're all adults and are making valid choices for our own circumstances.


I posted this near the beginning of the thread. I still believe it.

NYCKindleFan, we're all hoping things turn around quickly for you and your husband. We're sending you all the positive vibes we have. You're absolutely right that we should all count our blessings for what we have.

I don't think anyone was bragging, but trying to respond to the original post about spending money on Kindle Accessories in today's economy.

I don't think anything is served by having this thread continue past this evening. I'm going to leave it open for another couple of hours and then lock it. I think we've said about everything that can be said on this topic.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

My original post was made in a joking, lighthearted manner. That's all it was supposed to be until people started posting about how wonderful their finances are and (at least it seemed to me) looking down on those who don't have quite as rosy a financial picture and assuming it's because they must live above their means. I never intended for it to get so serious! It was supposed to be a funny thread! We need to get back to enabling each other.  I caved and bought a Purple Punch wallet from Craigslist the other day. NWT for $18. The person selling it just didn't like the pattern. Considering it would have cost nearly $60 if I ordered it from the VB website (thanks to taxes and shipping-there is no VB store near me!) I think I got a great bargain!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great bargain, NYCKindleFan!  I'm not as familiar with Vera Bradley products as many others, so I'm going to have to do research to know what you got!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

If you're a purple person, you'll love Purple Punch.  If not you're sure to fall in love with one of the other patterns they offer, so beware! LOL!


----------

